# I've ALMOST finished something this year...



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

And that would be a first!

It's a little "foofooey" for my taste with the quilting, but I had so much fun! I think I may give it to my mom for Christmas, she'd love it.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, that is gorgeous. What did you use for batting? I'd love to own something like that.
You mom will be just thrilled if you give to her.


----------



## Treelady (May 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I used Quilter's Dream Deluxe weight cotton. I used it recently in another table runner I made, and really liked it. I've always chosen a thin bat for runners, and I like this thick batting much better.

Hopefully I can get it bound this week.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ooh, I love it! And I think the quilting just "makes" it. If your mom doesn't like it, I'm available for adoption.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Fabulous. The quilting is superb. Did you use a longarm for the quilting or free motion with a home machine?


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That is gorgeous, I wish I could free hand quilt on my quilting machine. I have to use mine from the back so pantos is about all I can do.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful, as always CJ!
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you! I use a longarm... and that is not freemotion. I am blessed with a computerized system


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

That is beautiful. I love the foofooey quilting.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Bee u tea full!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I almost like the solid back with the stitching better than the front. 
Both are outstanding, but the back shows the quilting off better, for me.

As always, wonderful stuff CJ.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Love the quilting! Very appropriate for a Christmas theme.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'm handstitching down the binding on the back now, almost done...I AM going to have a finish for this year!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ.....That is SOOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I LOVE...LUV...LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Oh my!!!! This is so beautiful!!! I love everything about it...the colors, the quilting, the pattern!!! 

Another wonderful job CJ!!

Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you girls


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

Really nice. Doesn't it feel good to get something finished!?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes! I raided my 2 inch square scrap basket and am working on another small project


----------

